# 75K Euros - Good enough to live in Munich?



## c.abud

Dear expats, Hi!

Had a 75k job offer (6,250k month w/ taxes) in Munich but I'm not sure if will be enough for a comfortable life (heard that life is expensive overthere).
I'm married, one daughter and senior software engineer in my company.

Can someone, please, share any kind of information (like taxes %, places where I should look for a house etc etc...). 

We're really excited about live in Europe and provide this amazing experience to our daughter... 

Kind Regards!


----------



## cooldash87

I think its a good salary and you can live comfortably with basic necessities and still save some. 

Here's an online calculator to help you calculate the approximate after tax figures. 

Lohn- und Einkommensteuerberechnung


House rents and other details can be obtained within the forum in some other threads and also widely available and discussed on the internet. I am sure you would be able to find the numbers 

All the best and congrats on the offer.


----------



## beppi

Munich is the most expensive city in Germany, but the average income of the locals is around half of what you were offered, so I guess you should be fine.


----------



## c.abud

cooldash87 said:


> I think its a good salary and you can live comfortably with basic necessities and still save some.
> 
> Here's an online calculator to help you calculate the approximate after tax figures.
> 
> 
> 
> House rents and other details can be obtained within the forum in some other threads and also widely available and discussed on the internet. I am sure you would be able to find the numbers
> 
> All the best and congrats on the offer.


Thanks for the info!
The url that you sent helped a lot.


I'm sure that will not be a full of luxury life but I was really worried about the bills on the end of the month.

Still looking for more info regarding rent and places to live with kids.
Kind Regards!


----------



## c.abud

beppi said:


> Munich is the most expensive city in Germany, but the average income of the locals is around half of what you were offered, so I guess you should be fine.


Thanks beppi!

Kind regards,


----------



## boynux

Hi

Did you accept that offer? I have a similar offer right now. I'm wondering should I accept it or not. And I'm married + one son as Senior Software Engineer.

thanks


----------



## Pathma

Hi c.abud.

Congratulations getting a job offer from Germany. I am also a Software engineer with 7 years of experience and currently working in Singapore. If you can give me brief details how you secured a job in Germany it would be a great help.for me. I am trying to apply jobs while I am working in Singapore. 

Is it possible to get an interview scheduled while staying in overseas. If you could share your experience it will accelerate my job search.
Thank you.


----------



## SA Feather

When I was subcontracted to BMW (in München), the software engineers explained to me that they can only afford (to finance) a house about a hour north. Take that into account when you need to commute to work.

If you plan on renting, furnished I suppose, consider that area. The train system is immaculate, once you understand it


----------



## beppi

SA Feather said:


> If you plan on renting, furnished I suppose, consider that area.


Furnished accommodation is rare and expensive in Germany. If you stay for more than 6 months, consider buying your own (cheap) furnishings and dump them afterwards!


----------



## NorbertV

While Munich is the most expensive city in germany, it is still much more affordable than the most expensive cities in other countries. Also, outside of rent the prices for living aren't much higher than in other places in germany. My brother is living of 20,000€ a year in munich.


----------

